# Pinzon knives



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just got a set of these today as a Chanukah gift from my brother and sister-in-law. They seem pretty good- hefty, full tang, bolster and seem to balance and fit my hand like my Henckels. The only obvious difference I can tell is that the tang isn't absolutely flush with the scales (black parts of the handles). 

Anyone have experience with this brand?


----------



## starlord (Jul 14, 2006)

First let me wish you a belated Happy Channukah.

As far as the knives go, you mention the mismatch between the tang and the bolsters. Is this a problem? Can they cause blisters? While true, normally that the better fit between tang and bolsters, the higher quality the knife has, I feel there are more important questions.

You mention the knives fit your hand well. That is a point in their favor.
Do they hold an edge well? Only you can determine whether the knives are right for you. 

Just remember that price is not a quality that has a huge impact on how good a set of knives is. I put mine together for about $30.00, and will put them up against those fancy name knives that will run you $1100.00 for the same set I have.

Best of luck.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't resist the temptation to ask:

Do you know have a set of Henckels for sale?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Culprit, no way! (My knife block has mostly Henckels but also a Kyocera paring knife and a Global cook's knife. I have a drawerful of those $1 paring knives with the colorful handles, too.)

The Pinzon set is going to my synagogue's kitchen. But we're going to put it in a cupboard. After all, we don't want the kids to get too interested in the cleaver!  

Starlord, thanks for the greeting. The misfitting handles would bug me more than irritate my hands, that's true. Also, I'm a home cook so the amount of knife work I have to do is miniscule compared to the amount I'd do if I were working in a professional kitchen. I absolutely concur with your idea that the price of a knife means nothing compared to its usefulness for the user. My $1 paring knives get plenty of use!


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, OK. It's just that I'm still using my thirty year old set of Chicago Cutlery. I bought them when I started taking cooking seriously and, even though they maintain a good edge, I've never been happy with the fact that the blade simply terminates in a tang, which means I don't have a bolster section. That creates a cleaning issue ...


----------

